# One In The Chamber



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*Just wondering how many of you that conceal carry, carry with one in the chamber ready to fire. *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have always CCW'd w/ a round in the chamber - don't see the point of not doing this.

Maybe a time when U are being robbed or something, and U may barely have time to pull the gun out. To have to rack the slide too may not be realistic.

If you keep your finger off the trigger, nothing bad will happen.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*Very good point. I also carry with one in the chamber. I am rather comfortable that I won't experience an accidental discharge. *


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

+1 for chambered


----------



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

Condition 1, always.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

condition 1 or condition zero.
Depends.

AFS


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

chambered for me...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> chambered for me...


Always


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Cocked and locked :-D


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...



L8models said:


> *Just wondering how many of you that conceal carry, carry with one in the chamber ready to fire. *


I was once stopped for making an unsignalled left hand turn on a derserted country road in the middle of the night....
I placed my pistol on the dashboard -

Good morning official sir - Why are you stopping me?

Is that loaded?

It doesn't have one in the chamber if that's what you want to know - But there are 15 in the clip...

(nodding) - You know an unloaded gun can't fire right?

Yes sir, but I can load it in less than a second if I need to... (handing him my license)

No problems - have a nice night,...( handing it back seeing I was almost home...)

Thanks officer... Good night...

G'night sir...

No kidding... I was just over a quarter mile from home... Freaked my wife right out of her skull... LOL...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

I had a similar experience a few months ago, but the cop told me that civilians shouldn't have a gun in the car with a round in the chamber. I guess we should just have 'em available in case a club is needed...


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

When I carry there is always one in the pipe. Unloaded guns aren't very useful in a stressful situation


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

A gun not ready to shoot in an emergency is not worth having.. Gotta go with one in the chamber..


W


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I carry a Decocker with one in the chamber. First shot is like a double action revolver, auto after that.


----------



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

One in the chamber always- I see this is a normal concern with people that are not yet comfortable around firearms. It's almost a paranoia that when a round is chambered it is going to magically just go off while riding in a holster. In order for the pistol to discharge- someone is going to have to pull the trigger. Even when the weapon is drawn- you should never have your finger on the trigger. Not until your ready to shoot. With all this being said- Think logically for a second- in the chamber is alot more practical and safe that not chambered. A second to chamber a round could be a second to late. What if you only have 1 hand to draw your weapon- what then ? According to stats- most gun fights take place within 2-3 feet. That close enough to touch.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The one time I had to use my firearm for defense, there was no time to shuck one into the chamber... 
I always have a round in the chamber when I carry... I also keep batteries in my smoke detectors, gas in my cars, batteries in my flashlights and my fire extinguishers are charged... 
The Boys Scouts taught me to *"Be Prepared"*...


----------



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

Thats a great moto to live by Hal ! just glad to see your still here after having to use your pistol in a real life defense situation.


----------



## GaryM (May 14, 2006)

Always one in the spout. Cocked and locked for SA pistols, chambered and hammer down for DAs.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

cigarlover said:


> Thats a great moto to live by Hal ! just glad to see your still here after having to use your pistol in a real life defense situation.


Thanks!

Me too! :-D


----------



## 686mak (May 14, 2006)

Always one in the chamber and the mag topped off. I doubt if mister BG is going to stop and let me rack one in if the need arises that i would ever need my carry weapon.

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Always one in the pipe and ready to rock!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Condition 1 - Round chambered, hammer cocked, safety ON.


USPc .45, V1


----------

